# Mahogany Bar



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

This mahogany bar was fun to build. Overall it stands about 10ft high, including the header which is about 20ft long x 12" high. The main overhead header is about 5ft in diameter, and the double bullnose mouldings are 1 1/2" each for a 3" pair. There is a corresponding header on the opposing wall with a 30" clear hole through both headers for a potted tree to extend through. The decorative filler on the bar and header is hammered copper and brass (by others). The trick to this bar was the curved bullnoses and half rounds made on a curve, on the bar front. The edging on the bartop is a double 2" bullnose. The finish is a NGR red mahogany methanol based stain with clear lacquer finish.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I am STUNNED!! It is beyond my imagination to think what abilities it takes to do something like this. Congratulations. I am in AWE!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have been staring in amazement for quite a while at this creation, praise from an amateur like me would be meaningless so the best that I can come up with is how many man hours went into it's build?


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. This bar was in addition to other work done in the house. As for how long this job took, I wasn't rushed in this project as the client had purchased this house and another one to live in until this house was complete. I know, it's nice to have money. Anyway, good thing too, because I had to order stock which took a bit of time to get. They were three pieces of mahogany 12/4 by 20" wide by 18' long. Those babies were heck to pick up and move around, no less do any machining or milling.

This was done about 15 years ago, and I would guess that actual working time was about 8-10 weeks. It was one of those projects that required a lot of shop drawings and sketches and planning, not only for what and when to make which parts, but also layout space for things to dry and cure.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW, that is spectacular cabman! Awesome work!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

What can I say besides WOW and then WOW again,, 

I know what it takes to make a bar like that and the craftsmenship it takes to get it done right 
May I ask if you don't mind what did you charge for a job like that ?
It looks like a 6 figure job but I'm sure it wasn't but it looks that good. 

Bj


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> What can I say besides WOW and then WOW again,,
> 
> I know what it takes to make a bar like that and the craftsmenship it takes to get it done right
> May I ask if you don't mind what did you charge for a job like that ?
> ...



If I tell ya, I gotta kill ya. Actually it wasn't that hard to do. Just figure everything out and do it step by step. If I got intimidated by woodworking, I never would have started. I always look at a project and understand what I want to wind up with, then figure out what has to get done to make it happen.

Jobs like this don't come along every day, even though I tried to stick with just the high end stuff. There has to be projects like this to break the monotony of the boxes with doors.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

cabinetman,

*W O W !!*

Just AWESOME work!! Beautiful !!

But, I gotta say... when I first started reading, without seeing the picture, when I read that the bar was 10' high, I began to wonder how high the stools were going to be...     

That bar is huge... really nice & simple molding... very elegant...

Thank you very much for sharing...

Did you use that layered molding technique with the bullnose edges?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is a blue ribbon project if I have ever seen one. The detail is spectacular and I cannot even imagine the amount of time involved in something as grand as that outcome is.

GREAT job and a real inspiration to the craft.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*More Better??????????*

Mike you say this was done 15 yrs ago? Have you gotten any better with age?  
Really nice work. I'm sure the owner was pleased.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice one Dave!


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

This would even impress Norm Abram.
Now that's having patience.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mahogany bar*

nice job I like the big items like the bar That way you see lot's of wood and grain Make's the beer taste better


----------

